# Toning fitness shoes



## esmeralda89 (Apr 26, 2010)

Has annyone tried the Rebock easy tone shoes? Or any of the other shoes that are supposed to help you tone up as you walk? I workout everyday but Im happy to get any extra help and I would love to try these shoes but I dont want to waste money.

If anyone has tried these shoes please share your experience. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 26, 2010)

I do not have the Reebok shoes, but I have a pair of MBTs, who is one of the originators of this kind of shoe technology.  

They took some getting used to, but I think if you wear them regularly they do make a difference.  They certainly do not replace normal cardio/strength training, but they do help at lot at improving posture and also with some toning.  http://us.mbt.com/ MBT shoes, MBT sneakers, MBT sandals, MBT footwear - bliss

A friend of mine has a pair of the Sketcher Shape Ups and totally loves them.  SKECHERS Official Shoe Store | Women's Shape-ups | Shape-ups | SKECHERS Shape-ups | Shape-ups Shoes| Fitness Shoes | Workout Sho**


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's an article I read on those kinds of shoes, including the Reebok ones. Boy these shoes are expensive!

WD Reviews: Tone-as-You-Walk Shoes on Yahoo! Health


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 27, 2010)

I've tried Bath and Body Works Fit Flops and they do take some getting use to, but you can definitely feel it in your legs if you walk around a bit. My only fear is I'm already a bit clumsy I don't know if I need anything working against me.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I've tried Bath and Body Works Fit Flops and they do take some getting use to, but you can definitely feel it in your legs if you walk around a bit. My only fear is I'm already a bit clumsy I don't know if I need anything working against me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LoL I deff. agree with that, I was just wondering if it would be a good idea to wear them while working out? How do you use them, while working out or just for walking?


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I have the skechers shape-ups and the lady at the store told me they're not fit for the gym or running. However I got a dvd with them with a 15 and 30 min workout routine so really don't know what to tell you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use them only for everyday errands and walks (it feels weird at first but you get used to it and they're very comfortable) since i already have my running and gym shoes


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esmeralda89* 

 
_LoL I deff. agree with that, I was just wondering if it would be a good idea to wear them while working out? How do you use them, while working out or just for walking?_

 
Given my clumsiness I could not imagine wearing them to work out. I only wear them to run errands or to class. It's a little extra help... and that's about it for me.


----------



## cupcake_x (May 10, 2010)

Are they like Sketchers Shape Ups? Apparently the Shape Ups are not very good for your back from what I've read (and crazy expensive!). So if they are anything a like I'd proceed with caution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I find the article that talks about why its so bad for your back I'll post it.


----------



## bell21 (May 16, 2010)

I've had the easy tones for about a month now and I love them! Like everyone has said they did take a little getting used, I felt a little off balance for the first couple days and walked a lot more carefully lol but after that I didn't feel the difference. I DID notice the difference however, my "skinny" day jeans are pretty loose around my thighs and butt. I usually wear them to/from work 3 or so days a week and then on the weekends when I'm running errands. 

If you're looking for a similar shoe to wear when working out Reebok has just come out with the RunTone sneakers which use the same technology but are made for running. Search - Reebok the balance ball parts are placed in areas that make them better for running, I'm planning on getting a pair of these soon.


----------



## carlycase (May 18, 2010)

my mom has the shape up ones they look like grandpa shoes imo the reebok ones look a lot better but the shape ups were a rec. by her doctor to help with back pain


----------



## libra276 (May 23, 2010)

thanks to all for the 411 on these shoes!


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 2, 2010)

I got the Easy Tones for Christmas. I figured that the likelihood of these having a noticeable effect on my overall physical condition was unlikely- like if I just walk around all day in these, I'm not going to lose 20 lbs-  but if I am already working out and stuff, any added bonus couldn't help. Even the stats that the ads gave were that these only have a 13% increase, so it's not like, voila, you're in shape! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yea, you can feel the balance struggle when you walk around- be careful on uneven ground like trails, because the shoes + uneven terrain can be a little sketchy. I just experienced this the other day, wished I had brought different shoes!


----------



## Chikky (Oct 9, 2010)

*'Shaping' Fitness Shoes*

Has anyone tried any of the shoes out there that are supposed to tone while you walk? 

Do any of them work? I've seen the Sketchers ones, the Reeboks ones, and a few other kinds. 

I didn't know if anyone had experience with these, and whether they are worth the money for them. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Bjarka (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: 'Shaping' Fitness Shoes*

I've got a pair of MBT shoes. They don't actually claim to shape you up, but to improve posture and engage muscles you don't normally use, but should (they are based on that we're really supposed to walk barefoot on an uneven surface) 
I haven't felt any change in terms of inch loss, but my posture is better when I've been wearing them, and I get sore muscles in my legs, places I don't ordinary get it. I can also feel other muscles working harder than normal, when I walk up hill for instance.


----------



## luckyme (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: 'Shaping' Fitness Shoes*

I wear Skechers Shape Ups to work because I have Plantar Fasciitis and it has helped alot. Initially I was having to get cortisone infections in my feet for the pain but after wearing these for several months, I no longer have to. I know that some people think they look ridiculous but it came to the point where I was going to have to change careers (nursing) because of the pain.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 9, 2010)

I have Reebok easy tone, I love them because they look like regular sneakers and you can really feel sore muscles in your legs & butt at the end of the day. It's not going to make you lose weight or anything, but it does help tone a little bit, and if you are walking a lot during a day, why not add a little extra kick to it


----------

